
Chrome battery status API (demo) - neya
https://output.jsbin.com/battery-status-test
======
neya
Source code link: [https://jsbin.com/battery-status-
test/edit?html,output](https://jsbin.com/battery-status-test/edit?html,output)

P.S: I just found it while researching for my HTPC build. I didn't write this
code.

